# Cannibal Glow



## Elena_o.O

Hola, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
Que significa *'To the cannibal glow'*
Gracias!


----------



## Eva Maria

Elena_o.O said:


> Hola, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
> Que significa *'To the cannibal glow'*
> Gracias!


 
Elena,

En este foro nos alimentamos de contexto! Could you give us some? Then maybe we shall be able to help you.

EM


----------



## Elena_o.O

Vale !! La frase entera es:
*You can take off your skin in the cannibal glow*

Bon appétit! 
Gracias !!


----------



## Arrius

Has dicho *to the cannibal glow* la primera vez. Creo que nadie podría comprender eso sin más contexto.


----------



## Eva Maria

Elena_o.O said:


> Vale !! La frase entera es:
> *You can take off your skin in the cannibal glow*
> 
> Bon appétit!
> Gracias !!


 
Elena,

¿Por qué diré nada?... Hu-hum... Well, I can't understand its meaning!

Mi admirado Arrius tiene razón! Si nos comentaras algo del contexto general donde esta complicada frase está ubicada, tal vez podamos ayudarte...

EM


----------



## Dudu678

Encuentro por _glow: "warmth of emotion or passion; ardor_".

Desde luego que nos hace falta contexto, pero puestos a decir tonterías:

_Quítate la piel en esta fiesta caníbal._


----------



## Bonjules

Hola,
since this appears to be such an intriguing topic to so many respected forer@s,
let me attempt to come up with a -hopefully- more convincing context.
This in order for one of our native Spanish speakers to have a good shot at a proper translation of this interesting term. Here it is:
"When he saw the somewhat overweight missionary so hopelessly lost
in the forest, his eyes began to shine with that ancient cannibal glow...

(For those who might take offence at the idea, don't forget this: In terms of human evolution it has been only a very short time since our forefathers, too... - not that I would approve..
I also forgot to add: The missionary was probably rescued before suffering any harm)


----------



## Eva Maria

Bonjules said:


> Hola,
> since this appears to be such an intriguing topic to so many respected forer@s,
> let me attempt to come up with a -hopefully- more convincing context.
> This in order for one of our native Spanish speakers to have a good shot at a proper translation of this interesting term. Here it is:
> "When he saw the somewhat overweight missionary so hopelessly lost
> in the forest, his eyes began to shine with that ancient cannibal glow...
> 
> (For those who might take offence at the idea, don't forget this: In terms of human evolution it has been only a very short time since our forefathers, too... - not that I would approve..
> I also forgot to add: The missionary was probably rescued before suffering any harm)


 
Cher Bonjoules!

Very good! Tu extenso, detallado e interesantísimo comentario me sugiere para traducir "ancient cannibal glow":

- Un brillo atávico de caníbal en la mirada / Un brillo (de) caníbal en la mirada

Pero las cosas no han cambiado tanto desde que saboreábamos la carne de otro "homo", a falta de bistecs de mamut o bien por rituales mágicos de poder: 

- "Homo homini lupus" ("El ser humano es un lobo para el ser humano" / "El hombre es un lobo para el hombre")

Un beso en lugar de una dentellada! (Kiss power!),

EM


----------



## alexacohen

Thank you, Bonjules. Of course it makes sense in your context, and Eva María got it beautifully translated.
So, the glow in the eyes of the hungry cannibal when seeing a quite well fed future lunch is understandable (in the cannibal eyes ONLY). 
What is not understandable is that the missionary should peel off his skin himself before the feast.
*"You can take off your skin in the cannibal glow"*

Unless we're given the context, we're lost.

Eva María, falta la opinión del lobo. Claro que mejor no preguntarles...


----------



## Arrius

The cannibal's eyes light up in hungry anticipation at the sight of the easy prey of the well-fleshed, sleek missionary.
But you appear to want a Spanish translation of
*"When he saw the somewhat overweight missionary so hopelessly lost in the forest, his eyes began to shine with that ancient cannibal glow...*
*Cuando vió al misionario gordito tan desesperadamente depistado en la selva, empezaron sus ojos a brillar con ese brillo reluciente que habían tenido los ojos de sus antepasados canibales.*
I am not sure where *You can take off your skin in the cannibal glow *goes and it is a bit of a mystery, but I'll have a go: *Puedes desollarte en la luz de esa mirada antropófaga,* which does not mean very much to me in either language.
Cannibal jokes with missionaries seated in steaming cauldrons are justifiably taboo these days because they perpetuate out-dated stereotypes, but in fact "medicine murders" involving cannibalism still sporadically occur in Africa, and Lord knows what goes on in the depths of the Bornean jungle. No doubt many Westerners do equally nasty things.


----------



## alexacohen

But that is Bonjules phrase, Arrius, not the poster's. I can't make out anything of it. "Take off your own skin"???


----------



## Arrius

I am totally confused *alexacohen*. The original poster may scavenge in my last post for anything that might be of value to her, if such there be, and adios.


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> What is not understanable is that the missionary should peel off his skin himself before the feast.


 
Hahahahahaha, Alexandra!

Se me ha ocurrido que

*"You can take off your skin in the cannibal glow"*

podría ser una especie de invocación vitalista: "Arráncate tu piel civilizada y vuelve a ser el ser humano primigenio que fuiste, ligado a la Naturaleza; retorna al bosque, regresa a la selva, vínculate con los árboles y las bestias, transfórmate de nuevo en un animal como ellos, y caza con tus propias manos!"

EM

PS: No había leído ninguna parrafada tuya larga en inglés todavía! Your English is excellent!


----------



## Dudu678

Eva Maria said:


> PS: No había leído ninguna parrafada tuya larga en inglés todavía! Your English is excellent!


I concur. _

_(Tocapelotas?)

_¡Arráncate la piel al calor del canibalismo!_

(Cada vez más alejado del verdadero significado...)


----------



## alexacohen

Arrius said:


> I am totally confused *alexacohen*. The original poster may scavenge in my last post for anything that might be of value to her, if such there be, and adios.


 
Arrius, I wasn't confused by your translation at all.
What confuses me is the original poster's phrase. Of course she can scavenge whatever is useful from your post, and from Bonjules and Eva María's posts. And they are really useful.

*Dudu*: seguramente me habrás visto escribirlo mal no dos, sino mil cien veces. Y más que verás... soy disléxica. Me pierdo miles de consonantes por el camino (y alguna vocal). Me paso la vida editando posts... pero hay veces que no consigo ver qué está mal por mucho que mire.


----------



## Dudu678

Si es que al final es contexto es como David el gnomo: el amo del lugar.

Creo que antes de aventurarnos a decir sinsentidos deberíamos esperar a que Elena nos ilumine con las frases anteriores y posteriores a tan enigmática frase.


----------



## Arrius

To *alexacohen*: I did not say you were confused, I said I was confused. I was no longer sure that what I had written was entirely relevant so that is why I mentioned _scavenging_ anything that was useful. I hadn't read the rest of the thread carefully enough. Saludos A.


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:


> Eva María, falta la opinión del lobo. Claro que mejor no preguntarles...


 
Dear Ale & All,

Visita relámpago / Shooting star visit!

Se me pasó responderte a esto tan interesante! 

Interview with the wolf:

- "Homo lupi lupus" ("El ser humano/hombre es un lobo para el lobo")

Pity Elena didn’t come back for the cannibal glow!

I miss you all very much!

A reveure!

Eva “Halcyon Days” Maria


----------



## Bonjules

Ch'ere EM,
we all miss you too, esp. since you made such excellent contributions and brought really good ideas to this topic.
I especially like the skin part, the notion of taking off our all too thin
'veneer' of 'civilization to revert to our primitive nature - it often doesn't seem to take much for this to happen.
Homo homini lupus. When I was studying Latin as a child I rejected this statement. I thought it wasn't true, I didn't want it to be true. But when you are around for a while on this planet, you gradually realize how true it is. And not only homo lupi lupus ( in some places we are actually trying to
make amends here), but, unfortunately, 'homo mundo lupus'. Why would we be? And yet, there we go. Do you remember the parabel of the frog and the scorpion, retold in the movie 'The crying game'?

un abrazo
bj


----------



## Elena_o.O

Jaja gracias por todas estas definiciones! aunque no lo creyais he estado aqui observando lo que deciais!
Me ayudais mucho!
Gracias a todos!


----------



## alexacohen

Elena :

Maybe we helped you. But you haven't helped us at all. 
To fully understand a phrase, to translate it accurately, we need to know the context. 
We may elaborate on the meaning, we may propose theories, but, whatever translation we give will be just a shot in the dark if we don't know the context.

Thank you.

Alexa

P.S. 
You should check your post for typos. And so should I. Sorry.


----------



## Elena_o.O

Sorry, I've done two mistakes, I'll write it again:''There's a place in the dark where the animals goYou can take off your skin in the cannibal glowJuliet loves the beat and the lust it commandsDrop the dagger and lather the blood on your hands, Romeo''Thanks, and sorry...


----------



## Eva Maria

Sehr geehrte Bonjoules,

Thanks for your deep meaning words.




			
				Bonjoules said:
			
		

> the notion of taking off our all too thin





			
				Bonjoules said:
			
		

> 'veneer' of 'civilization to revert to our primitive nature - it often doesn't seem to take much for this to happen.


So true! Y no solemos transformarnos en el “buen salvaje”, sino más bien en “Mr. Hyde”.




			
				Bonjoules said:
			
		

> Homo homini lupus. When I was studying Latin as a child I rejected this statement. I thought it wasn't true, I didn't want it to be true.





			
				Bonjoules said:
			
		

> Why would we be? And yet, there we go.


This is BEAUTIFUL, cher ami!




			
				Bonjoules said:
			
		

> but, unfortunately, 'homo mundo lupus'


Then we’ve come full circle: Homo mundo lupus = Homo homini lupus (We’re destroying the planet = We’re destroying ourselves)

American Indians used to say that we must respect and take care of the Earth, our Mother, the primigenial Goddess, the nurturing mother that gives us life. But we still don’t listen to their wise words.




			
				Bonjoules said:
			
		

> Do you remember the parabel of the frog and the scorpion, retold in the movie 'The crying game'?


Curiosamente se mencionó tanto la fábula como la película a las que haces referencia en este hilo: 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=456429&highlight=Once+a+soldier%2C+always+soldier 

Tod@s hicimos una asociación de ideas inconsciente entre el soldado, el leopardo y el escorpión! 

Por cierto, en España, el traductor del film “The Crying Game” no entendió su sentido y lo retituló “Juego de lágrimas” (!!!!!!!), cuando es evidente por todo lo que sucede en el bosque, las escenas de la caza, que debería haberse traducido como “La presa suplicante” o similar (Hay un cuento en “Las Mil y Una Noches” en que una cierva o una corza mira a los ojos al cazador que va a matarla con una mirada de súplica y a la vez de perdón. Like in the movie.)

Kisses,

Eva Maria

PSBJ: Isla del espanto???? The Isle of “Man”? Hahahahaha!

PSALE: Alexandra, eres fabulosa!

PSELENA: Alexa is right! Es importantísima tu participación activa para guiarnos hacia donde a ti te interese que te ayudemos. Fíjate cómo hemos interactuado los demás un@s con otr@s, intercambiando y cotejando información para llegar a la raíz de la cuestión.


----------



## Eva Maria

Elena_o.O said:


> Sorry, I've done two mistakes, I'll write it again:''There's a place in the dark where the animals go / You can take off your skin in the cannibal glow / Juliet loves the beat and the lust it commands / Drop the dagger and lather the blood on your hands, Romeo'' Thanks, and sorry...


 
Dear Elena,

Esto me suena a letra de canción! Pero rimada a la Shakespeare... Parece gótica...

Es que las letras de canciones no tienen siempre sentido! 

¿Alguien ha sugerido ya "Resplandor caníbal"?

Regards,

EM

-----------------------------

E & All,

Pues sí, es una canción. La cantan unos muchachos que parecen un cruce de New Romantics-Interview with the Vampire!

http://www.imnotokay.net/my-chemical-romance/lyrics/the-sharpest-lives/

Y este es el coro que se repite hasta la saciedad:

Give me a shot to remember,
And you can take all the pain away from me.
A kiss and I will surrender,
The sharpest lives are the deadliest to lead.
A light to burn all the empires,
So bright the sun is ashamed to rise and be
In love with all of these vampires,
So you can leave like the sane abandoned me.

Pues ya está claro:

Cannibal, Blood, Lust… = Vampire

Take off your skin = Mutaciones como en “Blade” o “The Hunger”

Eva “Heart of Lightness” Maria


----------



## Elena_o.O

Entonces en donde dicen 'cannibal glow' se refieren a un vampiro??  uhm...


----------



## Eva Maria

Elena_o.O said:


> Entonces en donde dicen 'cannibal glow' se refieren a un vampiro?? uhm...


Querida Elena,

Who knows! 

Lo que está claro es que “glow” lo han metido ahí para que rime con “go”, y “commands” – que en este contexto es un verbo cogido por los pelos, porqué a ver qué sentido tiene “the lust it commands” -, lo han añadido para que case con “hands”.

It’s a mixture of Shakespeare and Anne Rice!

“Daga” puede ser una imagen simbólica de “colmillo”, como “caníbal” para “vampiro”. 

Lo de “arráncate la piel” puede ser sólo para epatar, aunque un vampiro puede transformarse en murciélago, perro, etc…, según Bram Stoker, o sea “cambiar de piel”.

Hay un poema de Tennyson fascinantemente enigmático imposible de entender:

"Arise and fly..
The reeling faun, the sensual feast.
Move upward, working out the beast,
And let the ape and tiger die."

Momento…. Duuuuuduuuu! Aleeeeexaaaa! Moooritzchen! Arriiiiiiusss! Bonjouuuuuules! Heeeeelp! Ya está! You wait for them, I go to sleep. Ok? 

EM


----------



## alexacohen

Alexa on the run.
Pero chica, a mí me sacas de The Beatles y Bob Dylan... y soy "like a rolling stone".

''Hay un lugar en la oscuridad adonde los animales van
donde puedes quitarte el disfraz bajo el resplandor caníbal
Julieta ama el ritmo y la lujuria que le inspira
Deja caer la daga y lava la sangre de tus manos, Romeo".

No me digáis que no es mucho más bonito esto:

"You say you're lookin' for someone 
Never weak but always strong, 
To protect you an' defend you 
Whether you are right or wrong, 
Someone to open each and every door, But it ain't me, babe"

"Drove from Paris to the Amsterdam Hilton,
Talking in our beds for a week.
The newspapers said, "Say what you doing in bed?"
I said, "We're only trying to get us some peace".

Y más inteligible...




> Tod@s hicimos una asociación de ideas inconsciente entre el soldado, el leopardo y el escorpión!


Todos menos yo, que la última peli que ví fué Ratatouille .


> (Hay un cuento en “Las Mil y Una Noches” en que una cierva o una corza mira a los ojos al cazador que va a matarla con una mirada de súplica y a la vez de perdón. Like in the movie.)


¿Esa no era "The deer hunter"?


----------



## Eva Maria

Canto Rodado Bala Perdida  Rollingstoniana Ale,



			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> ''Hay un lugar en la oscuridad adonde los animales van
> donde puedes quitarte el disfraz bajo el resplandor caníbal
> Julieta ama el ritmo y la lujuria que le inspira
> Deja caer la daga y lava la sangre de tus manos, Romeo".


Como siempre, te quedan excelentes las traducciones de versos. Tu solución para el imposible “the lust it commands” – “la lujuria que le inspira” - muy apañada! 




			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> No me digáis que no es mucho más bonito esto:





			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> "You say you're lookin' for someone
> Never weak but always strong,
> To protect you an' defend you
> Whether you are right or wrong,
> Someone to open each and every door, But it ain't me, babe"


Desde luego, no hay color! Existe entre ellos el mismo abismo de talento que separa a Tennyson del infumable Michael Crichton! (By the way, would you dare a try translating Tennyson’s verses?)




			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> ¿Esa no era "The deer hunter"?


En “The Crying Game” el “venado que llora” es un hombre perseguido para matarle; de ahí la mirada mezcla de súplica y perdón (al que va a sacrificarle, se entiende). Momento impresionante, mucho más que la escena de la cocina en Ratatouille! 

A los ciervos que salen en “The Deer Hunter” no les dan tiempo de echar ni una mirada cualquiera porque se los cargan nada más empezar. Las verdaderas presas son los soldados obligados a jugar a la ruleta rusa!

Kisses, babe!

EM

PS: Creo que ahora lo he acertado y esto es un post propiamente dicho y no chat… Pero como me encanta que fsabroso me borre sin piedad, I’ll give him the chance to have the pleasure of putting a gag on me!


----------



## alexacohen

Huy, tricky.

" -------------- .Arise and fly 
The reeling faun, the sensual feast.
Move upward, working out the beast,
And let the ape and tiger die."

"Levántate y alza el vuelo 
sobre el danzante Fauno, el sensual banquete.
Yérguete, domina a la bestia,
Y deja morir al simio y a la fiera".

Nunca he sido capaz de resistirme a un reto...
Pero ahora nuestro querido Fsabroso me va a borrar a mí, por irme 1.500 kilómetros "off-topic".



> Tu solución para el imposible “the lust it commands” – “la lujuria que le inspira” - muy apañada!


Pues me estaba yo preguntando si no sería mejor "la lujuria que la posee".
(Así estoy meridianamente on topic... creo...)


----------



## Eva Maria

alexacohen said:
			
		

> Levántate y vuela





			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> sobre el danzante Fauno, el sensual banquete.
> Elévate, domina a la bestia,
> Y deja que el simio y la fiera mueran.
> 
> Nunca he sido capaz de resistirme a un reto...
> Pero ahora nuestro querido Fsabroso me va a borrar a mí, por irme 1.500 kilómetros "off-topic".


Sabía que no podrías resistirte, jejejeje!

Me gusta, siempre encuentras la forma de que te quede poético. I find difficult to translate verses.

“Fiera” queda bien, ya se entiende que se trata de un tigre, león, etc…

Ah! Did you know this one?

Tyger, tyger, burning bright
In the forests of the night.
(William Blake)

NOTE: Dedicado a Tigger-uhuhu




			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> Pues me estaba yo preguntando si no sería mejor "la lujuria que la posee".





			
				alexacohen said:
			
		

> (Así estoy meridianamente on topic... creo...)


Sí, “la lujuria que la posee”. Y también “la lujuria que la domina”. Pero pienso que “la lujuria que la inspira” te ha quedado aún más “literario” (o sea, que has puesto literatura donde no la había, jajajaja!).

A ver si agarrando este tenue hilillo no me regañan, jijijijiji! 

EM

PS: Un día de estos nuestro apreciadísimo fsabroso me va a dar una patada que me mandará a la luna, por chatter compulsiva incontroleibol!


----------



## alexacohen

"La lujuria que la domina", ¡perfecto!
¿Cómo no se me ocurrió a mí?

Ya no me atrevo con Blake; por favor, querido fsabroso, no nos mandes de una patada a la luna a las dos... la poesía es mi debilidad, ya lo sabes...

Were you so lonely then, my beloved?


----------

